# Öffenlicher Bereich > Thai Rezepte / Küche >  Es grünt und watschelt usw.

## doll_er

Hoffe mein Bericht ist ebenso intressant zu lesen?

Zeige euch ab und an unseren Garten und was so rumwatschelt usw.

Tomaten aus Germany wachsen hier auch:







Rosenkohl auch Importiert:



Einheimisches Gemüse:

----------


## schiene

Das Wachstum von Pflanzen hängt halt sehr stark von der Bodenbeschaffung ab.Was im Norden Thailands wächst muß noch lange nicht im 
Süden oder Nordosten gedeihen.
Wo bist du denn genau ?

----------


## rampo

doll_er .

Sehr Schoen , bin schon auf das watscheln neugierig .


Fg .  Auf die Insel .

----------


## doll_er

Im Norden von Luzon etwa 3 Stunden mit dem Bus von Manila weg.

----------


## doll_er

Unser Grundstück ist noch teilweise eine Baustelle, wir haben einen grünen Bereich für unser Geflügel, die laufen lieber auf der befestigen und unbefestigen Stelle umher, der Vordegrund ist für unseren Bungalow reserviert, kann nicht alles beRasen und in einem Jahr alles wieder entfernen.

Meine hochgeladenen Bilder sind für das Forum zu gross? 800x600 ??? Keine Lust sie zu verkleinern und nochmals hochzuladen.

----------


## schiene

> Meine hochgeladenen Bilder sind für das Forum zu gross? 800x600 ??? Keine Lust sie zu verkleinern und nochmals hochzuladen.


sollte aber eigentlich gehen...
Du kannst sie auch ganz einfach hier hochladen und den Link einfach einfügen.
http://picr.de/

----------


## Enrico

Die Größe der Bilder ist hier an sich wurscht, wenn zu groß macht das Forum sie kleiner. Kann natürlich sein das das nicht mehr funktioniert nach einem Update. Kannst du kurz beschreiben wie du die Bilder einbinden willst? Dann kann ich mal nen Fehler suchen.

----------


## doll_er

Bild manuell eingegeben, Infos habe ich weiter oben angegeben.

Ich habe aus Germany einen Ableger von unserem Josterstrauch mitgebracht, ihm gefällt es hier, vorerst im Topf gepflanzt um zu sehen welcher Standort für den Wuchs am idealsten ist?









Kücken sind nun auch dabei groß zu werden.



Der Hahn wirkt etwas dunkler.

----------


## rampo

Wird das  auf Selbsversorger , mit Verkauf .

Hatte es auch mal vor , aber es wurde immer mehr .

Fg.

----------


## doll_er

> Wird das  auf Selbsversorger , mit Verkauf .
> 
> Hatte es auch mal vor , aber es wurde immer mehr .
> 
> Fg.


Vorerst Selbstversorger geplant, irgendwie macht es süchtig man sieht die Erfolge und es schmeckt besser.

----------


## doll_er

Wir haben nochmals Kücken nachgekauft, diesmal in einer anderen Farbe, diese Kückenart ist sehr scheu, problematisch beim knipsen, habe doch 3 gute Bilder machen können.







Wir gucken in den Brutkasten Eigenbau:











Unsere Haus und Hofhündin:



Gibt was zu futtern springe schon.

----------


## rampo

Auf was arbeitest du hin , Fleisch oder Legehuhn oder beides .

In der Regenzeit hast du mit den Federvieh keine Probleme .

Fg.

----------


## doll_er

> Auf was arbeitest du hin , Fleisch oder Legehuhn oder beides .
> 
> In der Regenzeit hast du mit den Federvieh keine Probleme .
> 
> Fg.


Vorerst beides, es ist noch zu früh darüber nachzudenken, meine Fee arbeitet lieber im Garten meine Tätigkeit das Geflügel.
Als wir anfingen wußte ich nicht das es wahnsinnig Spaß macht, mal ne Frage an dich, wieviel Hektar Land hast du?
Bin nicht angewiesen davon zu leben einige Groschen nebenbei verdienen später, kann man nicht abschlagen.

Hurra meine erste Urkunde, freu, freu, freu.

----------


## rampo

Nicht ganz 13 Hektar .

Ja man hat auch die Zeit dazu , und irgend was solte man machen ein Hobby ist ganz wichtig .

Und ein wenig Arbeit schadet nicht und haelt einen fit .

Dadurch werden auch die Lebenerhaltungs kosten fast halbiert , und man hat eine Eiserne Reserve .

Zuminders ist es bei uns so .

Fg.

----------


## rampo

Gibts bei uns auch .

----------


## rampo

Auf der Uni war ich auch .



Fg.

----------


## doll_er

Da habe ich dich nicht gesehen?  ::  ::  ::

----------


## TeigerWutz

@ rampo



 ::

----------


## chauat

@ TW

kannst du mir die Bezugsquelle von deiner unsichtbaren Tinte geben die du beim Schreiben nutzt?
Die ist echt gut, möchte auch so was.  :: 

Gruß
Martin  ::

----------


## TeigerWutz

> kannst du mir die Bezugsquelle von deiner unsichtbaren Tinte geben die du beim Schreiben nutzt?




http://cooltext.com/

LG TW

----------


## doll_er

Bleiben wir beim Thema???
Von den gekauften Kücken haben wir 10 durchgebracht, nun sitzt unsere Glucke im Nest und brütet 13 Eier aus, die nächste legt, hat schon 3 Eier und die Gans heute morgen warens 4.
Schon komisch wir haben so viele Legestation verteilt, die suchen sich ihre eigenen, kommt schon vor das die Gans Kückeneier ausbrütet?

----------


## schiene

Also "Großstädter" hab ich mal ne Frage.
Wenn man sich z.b. paar Hühner + Hahn halten möchte, wie macht man das ohne große Absperrungen das sie an einem Platz/Revier bleiben
und wie findet man die Eier?Sind die immer am selben Platz "hinterlegt" oder ist tägliches Suchen angesagt?
Nicht lachen,aber ma(n) kann nicht alles wissen  ::

----------


## Enrico

Um die großen und fast schon perfekten Absperrungen kommste hier nicht drum rum. Wenn nicht holt der Fuchs alle Hühner irgendwann in der Nacht. Bei den Eiern haben die Hennen dann ihre Stammplätze meist, wenn sie nicht gestört werden. Wir wollen dieses Jahr auch wieder Hühner halten, mal sehen ob das was wird. Ist in einem anderen Garten und dort gabs das alles schon mal, also zum Glück fast alles vorhanden.

----------


## schiene

Danke Enrico,ich meinte in Thailand,da wir noch genügend Platz haben und so viel Arbeit können paar Hühner nicht machen.....

----------


## rampo

Schiene .

Ich wuerde die Finger davon lassen , die Sterblichkeit bei Federvieh ist in Thailand in der Regenzeit Gewaltig .

Fg.

----------


## doll_er

Wie es in der Regenzeit aussieht weiß ich heute noch nicht, uns sind auch einige Kücken erfroren (wurden gekauft) nun haben wir einen Brutkasten gebaut mit Lichtwärme,
denke das die grossen Tiere die Regenzeit überstehen werden. 
Wir haben auch in der Regenzeit begonnen die Kücken sind uns eingegangen die älteren wo wir geschenkt bekamen von der Familie sind heute wohlauf und sorgen für Nachwuchs.

----------


## doll_er

Wir sahen dies in einer Plantage dachten warum nicht, mal sehen ob es besser wächst? 



Gurken gepflanzt: 



Im Hintergrund sieht man unseren Komposthaufen:



Die Gurkenpflanzen sprießen wirklich schneller: 



Unsere Tomaten müssen noch reifen. 





Paprika wachsen ebenso:



Unsere erste kleine Melone: 



 Es war ein Versuch deutsches Gemüse auf den Philippinen wachsen zu lassen, aus unserer Sicht es lohnt sich teilweise,

wobei wir enttäuscht waren von den teuren Samen die vom Supermarkt waren genauso gut im Gegenteil sie waren besser.

----------


## wein4tler

Na das ist doch schon ein Erfolg. Weiterhin viel Freude bei der Landwirtschaft.

----------

